# Some extra handles available



## apicius9 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, while I am still working on a load of orders, I do have a few extra handles available. I will take better pics if I get to it, just thougt I'd give you a preview:

Left column

1. lignum vitae handle with marbled horn, probably on a short gyuto or better on a short yanagi
2. amboyna and marbled horn. This is probably the nicest piece of amboyna I have ever worked with, and the ferrule is also excellent. Large handle, best for a 300mm gyuto. I wanted to make it smaller, but the wood looked so great that I just didn't want to sand away more...
3. koa, ns spacer, spalted ferrule. slim yanagi handle, on hold for now but may become available

Right column

1. blackwood, black horn ferrule, black & honey streak horn endcap. The ferrule was supposed to be honey streaked also, but by the time I had sanded it, the honey streaks were gone. Looks like there is a glue line at the end cap, that comes out stronger in the pic than in real life, I hadn't even registered it before. should work on a gyuto 240
2. blackwood, dyed box elder ferrule, light wood burl spacer, I think it was black ash (I am writing this without having them in front of me...). small gyuto or maybe even a smaller deba
3. spalted Hawaiian signature and snakewood. This may be on hold, maybe I re-work it, there is a small flaw that I could sand away and it would then be really small, think ajikiri or petty
4. blackwood & koa, slim handle, best for a shorter yanagi
5. blackwood, horn ferrule, jasper spacer and color coordinated red & white mammoth tooth end cap. for a smaller deba or a smaller gyuto if you don't mind that it is a little bit on the stubby side
6. mango and ironwood - sorry, this one is gone already
7. two-tone amboyna and a lightly marbled horn ferrule, the pic shows the uglier side. strong taper at the ferrule, should work for a light gyuto 210-240 (need to measure it again). Has a little bit of light discoloring where the horn meets the wood.
8. koa, red fiber spacer, spalted ferrule. for a heavier gyuto, think Watanabe 240




P1010892 by mgapicius, on Flickr


There will be a few more that I am still working on. Also, there are still a few that have been around for a while, they should all be described on my website. They grey and yellow one is on hold for now but may become available again. Let's do this: You will get 33% off the original price for each of the ones in the pic below that you buy with one of the ones in the pic above. 




P1010900 by mgapicius, on Flickr



If anybody is interested in one of them, please let me know. 

Stefan


----------



## Mingooch (Dec 13, 2011)

In the discount rack, what is the 3rd one down in the left column? I dont see it on your site. sizing?


----------



## add (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful work as always Stefan!


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 13, 2011)

Mingooch said:


> In the discount rack, what is the 3rd one down in the left column? I dont see it on your site. sizing?



Thanks for catching that, Chris. That's a spalted maple handle, the wood is actually a light green which does not come across in this picture. It has a thicker copper spacer and black horn ferrule. If you like shorter (around 137mm, I think) and slightly thicker handles, it should work on a 240 gyuto even though it's a little shorter than I usually make them for that size. A not too anorexic 210 should work also. One caveat: I have to check that one again, last time I had it in my hand, the transition from metal to wood was not perfectly flush anymore, so the maple may have shrunk just a tiny bit - we are talking fractions of a mm here. But I may want to resand and refinish it before sending it to someone.

I have gotten a few PMs already, thanks for your interest, guys! I will answer them as good as I can and when I am home tonight I can get more specific with measures and pictures. 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 13, 2011)

Oooooooooo..........:ubersexy:


----------



## Burl Source (Dec 15, 2011)

You sure do make some nice handles Stefan!


----------



## mhenry (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't need that Amboyna handle, but I sure want it.


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 15, 2011)

mhenry said:


> I don't need that Amboyna handle, but I sure want it.



+1 to that. Even after deciding not to buy it, I have gone back to gaze at it.

k.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 15, 2011)

I love the red/white mammoth tooth one with the jasper spacer.

These are all going to be for sale?


----------



## Hattorichop (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah, and that piece of horn is amazing.

I also really like the "blackwood, black horn ferrule, black & honey streak horn endcap" handle

(replying to mhenry)


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks guys. Yep, all the ones here are for sale although I have questions on a few of them. I need to do one more thing and then will try to take a few pics and follow up on all the PMs tonight. These are all handles I either had for a while or made as extras while I worked on others. There won't be too many extras for a while, I just need to get through the orders first. 

O.k., I might as well do that now: There are a few more that are close to being done and that are also up for grabs. Too busy this weekend, but I am confident that I can send those out before the end of the year:




P1010895 by mgapicius, on Flickr

Second from the bottom left is on hold, second from the top on the right is sold.

Stefan


----------



## bcrano (Dec 15, 2011)

Stefan what's second from the top on the left? Do you think it would fit a Nakiri?


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 16, 2011)

bcrano said:


> Stefan what's second from the top on the left? Do you think it would fit a Nakiri?



Hi Brian, most of these are a bit larger, 2nd from the top is thuya burl but too large for a nakiri, more for a lighter gyuto. This is unstabilized thuya, so not for everyone. Thuya is pretty oily and doesn't stabilize all that well, also loses a lot of its beauty when you stabilize it. For size reference, the 2nd one from thr top on the right goes on a 270 gyuto.

Stefan


----------



## jmforge (Dec 17, 2011)

Stefan, would either of the top two on the left work for a 270mm suji? What are the dimensions of the slots on those two?


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 17, 2011)

******* said:


> Stefan, would either of the top two on the left work for a 270mm suji? What are the dimensions of the slots on those two?



The second on the top (unstabilized thuya burl) could work for a suji, the first one is too slim and is best for a long, not too massive yanagi. In general, the slots are on the small side and can be filed open to match the tangs. The inside of the handle is drilled out slightly oversized, so that it will accomodate tangs of all sizes.

I just have gotten caught up in things over the past few days, and tomorrow I will be at graduation most of the day. I will follow up all PMs as soon as I can.

Stefan


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 17, 2011)

apicius9 said:


>



Can you tell me about the fourth one down on the left and the one all the way at the bottom on the right?


----------



## Hattorichop (Dec 17, 2011)

The third one down on the left looks like the one I requested for my 175 Carter Wabocho.

Im just curious, do you make these handles then forget who they are for?:lol2:


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 19, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> Can you tell me about the fourth one down on the left and the one all the way at the bottom on the right?



The fourth one on the left is a piece of Masur birch burl from Craig Stevens, one of my last peices of this great burl wood. It has a black horn spacer and marbled horn ferrule, should work on a 240 gyuto. The bottom one on the right is a dyed maple or boxelder burl handle (I didn;t mark them, now I can't kep the dyed ones apart...). This one ois a bit over 152mm long and would be best on a 270 gyuto, because of its heft maybe even a sturdier one like a Watanabe. I hope this helps,

Stefan


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hattorichop said:


> The third one down on the left looks like the one I requested for my 175 Carter Wabocho.
> 
> Im just curious, do you make these handles then forget who they are for?:lol2:



Hey, I am a very confused man, things like that can happpen. But not in this case, I sent you a PM. The handle here is a koa handle that is more for a 240 gyuto.

Stefan


----------



## jmforge (Dec 19, 2011)

Stefan what kind of wood is number 3L? i would be interested in that one too if Hattori doesn't snap it up. 


apicius9 said:


> Hey, I am a very confused man, things like that can happpen. But not in this case, I sent you a PM. The handle here is a koa handle that is more for a 240 gyuto.
> 
> Stefan


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 19, 2011)

******* said:


> Stefan what kind of wood is number 3L? i would be interested in that one too if Hattori doesn't snap it up.



That's koa. That wood comes in all kinds of shapes, colors, and figures. This one here will work for a 240 gyuto. It has a very nice 3-D effect, but it's more on the wild side, not the regular stripes that many people associate with koa. Hattorichop is getting a buckeye burl handle unless he changes his mind 

Stefan


----------



## jmforge (Dec 20, 2011)

I'll take that one and #2L as we have previously discussed. Let me know via PM what the total is and all of your pertinent paypal info. Thanks


apicius9 said:


> That's koa. That wood comes in all kinds of shapes, colors, and figures. This one here will work for a 240 gyuto. It has a very nice 3-D effect, but it's more on the wild side, not the regular stripes that many people associate with koa. Hattorichop is getting a buckeye burl handle unless he changes his mind
> 
> Stefan


----------



## bcrano (Dec 20, 2011)

P1010900 by mgapicius, on Flickr


Hey Stefan! I'm interested in the grey and yellow one and or the green and brass. Would either work for a rather. Blade heavy Nakiri?


----------



## jmforge (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a newbie question for you. All things being equal, is weight/balance the primary factor in determining which type of knife these "off the shelf" handles are suitable for? I know that there is a basic correlation between handle and blade length, but the choice of thickness is what I am wondering about.


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 20, 2011)

I think that's a very complex issue. First, many people aer very tolerant to changes in balance or since most knives are blade heavy, they don't mind a slightly heavier handle to make it more balanced. There are personal preferences for length or thickness that may be more important for some than balance issues. My personal approach is to have an approximate length as a fixed variable, and then consider the materials (e.g. some stabilized woods are heavier than others) and the thickness (especially the 'height' of the handle) when I make a recommendation for a knife that could match the handle. So, these recommentdations are very individual, and people may be happy with doing it differently, but I keep hearing from dave that I have a decent eye for the matches. And I do my best to talk people out of buying a handle if I have strong feelings that they would be a bad match. So, in the end it's about balancing a number of variables and hoping to come out with a good match.

Stefan


----------



## jmforge (Dec 21, 2011)

And once you have mastered these skills, you then have to figure out a completely different set of parameters for western style handles, right?


apicius9 said:


> I think that's a very complex issue. First, many people aer very tolerant to changes in balance or since most knives are blade heavy, they don't mind a slightly heavier handle to make it more balanced. There are personal preferences for length or thickness that may be more important for some than balance issues. My personal approach is to have an approximate length as a fixed variable, and then consider the materials (e.g. some stabilized woods are heavier than others) and the thickness (especially the 'height' of the handle) when I make a recommendation for a knife that could match the handle. So, these recommentdations are very individual, and people may be happy with doing it differently, but I keep hearing from dave that I have a decent eye for the matches. And I do my best to talk people out of buying a handle if I have strong feelings that they would be a bad match. So, in the end it's about balancing a number of variables and hoping to come out with a good match.
> 
> Stefan


----------



## Hattorichop (Dec 21, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> Hey, I am a very confused man, things like that can happpen. But not in this case, I sent you a PM. The handle here is a koa handle that is more for a 240 gyuto.
> 
> Stefan



If I had a back log of handles to make like you I'm sure I'd get a bit confused as well. 
Any idea on how many handles you would likely produce in a year?


----------



## ecchef (Jan 5, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> 5. blackwood, horn ferrule, jasper spacer and color coordinated red & white mammoth tooth end cap. for a smaller deba or a smaller gyuto if you don't mind that it is a little bit on the stubby side
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would it work with a 6" deba?


----------



## kalaeb (Jan 5, 2012)

How large do you generally drill your tang pilot hole?


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hattorichop said:


> If I had a back log of handles to make like you I'm sure I'd get a bit confused as well.
> Any idea on how many handles you would likely produce in a year?



There is a gap between how many I want to produce and how many I do produce. I am a very bad business man, and never much looked at it from that angle, but I came to realize that at my current prices I have to make about 120 per year to break even (and that is not fully counting my wood addiction expenses...). Last year I did not get to even half of that number.



ecchef said:


> Would it work with a 6" deba?



I think it would. I find it a touch stocky for a thinner knife unless you have larger hands, but a small deba should work.



kalaeb said:


> How large do you generally drill your tang pilot hole?



I try to keep the pilot hole - or better: slot - small enough to accommodate thinner tangs (something like < 1/8" x 3/8") unless it is a larger handle that will need a large knife anyway. I have to admit, I don't spend much time on making the slots look pretty because they will be filed open to match the tang anyway. The inside of the handle is drilled a bit oversized because sometimes the tangs are twisted, bent etc. That's the advantage if you have a new knife and a handle in front of you, you can make a perfect match. Since I often don't know the exact size and shape of the tang, drilling it oversized seems like the best solution.

Stefan


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 8, 2012)

As much for myself as for everyone else, here is an udate on what is sold and what isn't.














I hope I didn't forget anyone. Of course, I am running late again, but I plan to ship the sold ones all out this coming week. Thanks everyone! 

Stefan

P.S. Ooops, the black-yellow-blue one on the second pic is also sold, not reserved.


----------



## Derryn (Jan 17, 2012)

Really interested in your handles.
Do you do blade installation?


----------



## Bryan G. (Jan 17, 2012)

Stop looking at my handle guys^^^^^:nunchucks: @ Mike and those under him 

Stefan am I missing the pricing somewhere?


----------



## tk59 (Jan 17, 2012)

Derryn said:


> Really interested in your handles.
> Do you do blade installation?


I believe he usually has Dave Martell do installation.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 17, 2012)

Wonder if I could re-handle my fish scaler with one of these guys?...


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi guys, I have a hard time, getting my act together these days. Still no news on a new job, deadlines at work and some other issues really affect my motivation. Then I had banked everything on the past long weekend and was down with a migraine for almost 2 days of it. I'll just keep doing what I can... 

As for the handles: Correct, I prefer to have Dave put them on if you order one. Not only is he better at it than I am, I also just don't want to have peoples' knives - especially working tools - here for undetermined times, considering that I can be notoriously slow and just not getting to them. For prices, please contact me, I haven't uploaded them on my website, yet. I have 2 or 3 more I wanted to finish and then do that.

As for the fish scaler - why not, worked on cake servers for my Mom  I also wondered when I looked at my soup lade the other day...

Stefan


----------



## Bryan G. (Jan 17, 2012)

No worries Stefan. It's something you do in your spare time, nothing to stress about. Keep doing nice handles when you can and people will still want them when they can get them. You're always honest about it.

Regards

Bryan


----------



## hax9215 (Jan 18, 2012)

Don't suppose you would be interested in crafting a handle for a gesshin (sp) hide cleaver?


----------



## hax9215 (Jan 18, 2012)

Don't suppose we could talk about a custom handle for a gesshin (sp?) hide cleaver?


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 18, 2012)

hax9215 said:


> Don't suppose we could talk about a custom handle for a gesshin (sp?) hide cleaver?



Talk is cheap  We can talk per PM, but - and that's the same for everyone else at this point - it will take quite a bit of time.

Stefan


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 23, 2012)

Just following up on this. Several people had reserved or paid for some of the handles listed above. When I started to sort and pack them, I found that a few looked like I could do them better. So, I went back and refinished several of them. That's why this has been taking a bit longer. Now, all of these handles are either done or on the drying board and need a few more layers of finish. But they should all go out by the end of the week at the latest. 

I also got moving on other orders again, hoping that I can stay at it continuously dor some time now.

Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Stefan. First picture on post #31, fifth handle down on the right. Can you tell me what materials you used for this? I love that red spacer (if spacer is the correct term in this case) against the dark wood.

Also, I've always really liked the striped handle (third picture on post #31, second one down on the right). Very unique. I hope that somebody here buys it so I can see it installed!


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 24, 2012)

I asume you mean the blackwood handle with the red spacer? That spacer is reconstituted stone, jasper in this case. The endcap is fossilized mammoth tooth, and there is some of the same red tone in the mammoth material, that's why I thought they would make a good combination. The ferrule is black horn. It's a bit on the shorter and stubbier side, would be nice for a smaller (180?) deba or any knife around that length if you prefer slightly thicker handles. 

The striped handle is made from a piece that I picked up on ebay. It's purple heart, and it looks like they routed grooves in there which were then filled with American holly. The holly inserts themselves don't go very deep, so I could not really do much to the shape and left it round. I was thinking maybe for a cleaver which often come with round handles anyway. I have 2 more pieces of that material but they are a bit thinner in diameter. Definitely something different...

Stefan







Johnny.B.Good said:


> Hi Stefan. First picture on post #31, fifth handle down on the right. Can you tell me what materials you used for this? I love that red spacer (if spacer is the correct term in this case) against the dark wood.
> 
> Also, I've always really liked the striped handle (third picture on post #31, second one down on the right). Very unique. I hope that somebody here buys it so I can see it installed!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks Stefan. Love your work.


----------



## Mint427 (Jan 24, 2012)

Stephan: I'm new to the site and love it! If you have a moment, could you shoot me a PM advising the process to acquire custom handles from you? Thanks, Charlie


----------



## Mint427 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello! could you send me a PM on the procedure for contacting you privately to discuss appropriate handles and prices? Thanks!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 24, 2012)

Mint427 said:


> Hello! could you send me a PM on the procedure for contacting you privately to discuss appropriate handles and prices? Thanks!



Charlie,

Stefan's website has very clear instructions:

http://www.skeller.info/handles/test/?page_id=13


----------



## mhenry (Jan 24, 2012)

I can't beleive that Amboyna handle is still available


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 24, 2012)

mhenry said:


> I can't beleive that Amboyna handle is still available



I feel the same way, but it is being discussed right now...


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 28, 2012)

Just to update this, the large amboyna handle is sold and the blackwood handle with the blue bakelite ferrule is reserved.

Stefan


----------



## apicius9 (May 15, 2012)

Here are some extra ones. They include a few that have been around for a while, a few that I reworked, and a few new ones. Probably half a dozen more will follow in about 2 weeks or so. I forgot my caliper in the shop, but I will try and take better pics and describe them a bit. If any one of them interests you, please let me know. BTW, I they are all finished and ready to ship except for a final wipe-down, but the box I had them in was dusty, so some look dirtier than they are - hadn't noticed when I took them out in the semi-dark living room for a quick snapshot... 

Just roughly, left to right:

Spalted Hawaiian Norfolk pine, gyuto handle - star of show IMHO, beautiful piece of wood
Black ash burl, smaller gyuto, deba
bone scales, amboyna core, oval shape with strong taper
koa with maple ferrule and end cap, red fiber spacers, around 180 gyuto, nakiri, maybe even deba
blackwood, dyed burl, black ash spacer, smaller gyuto
blackwood, horn ferrule, jasper spacer, mammoth tooth endcap, small deba, 180 gyuto (a little on the sturdy side)
purple heart and holly stripes, honey horn ferrule and end cap, round with flattened ferrule, large gyuto or cleaver
walnut burl, spalted signature ferrule, horn end cap, oval, small deba?
redwood burl, afzelia tip, horn spacer and end cap, thinner handle for petty
ebony, koa ferrule, burl end piece, slim handle, maybe a 270 funayuki or a slim yanagi
spalted Cook pine, horn ferrule, gyuto 270
blackwood, black horn ferrule, honey horn end cap (ferrule was supposedly honey also but when finished, only black remained...), gyuto
blackwood, dyed teal burl, mammoth tooth end cap, gyuto, deba
koa, buckeye burl ferrule, amboyna spacer, slimmer gyuto or suji/yanagi
blue dyed birdseye maple, black ash burl ferrule, petty handle
Masur birch burl, black horn spacer, cream horn ferrule (you can see leftover buffing compound that has not yet been cleaned out, this one has a somewhat rustic surface because of te burl wood), gyuto handle

front left: Hawaiian milo (I think), spalted maple ferrule, fiber spacers, gyuto handle, front right: ambrosia maple, redwood burl ferrule.

Stefan


----------



## obtuse (May 15, 2012)

The norfolk pine handle is really nice


----------



## Dave Martell (May 15, 2012)

Woh!:doublethumbsup:


----------



## El Pescador (May 15, 2012)

those really look great!


----------



## 99Limited (May 15, 2012)

PM sent on the following: Masur birch burl, black horn spacer, cream horn ferrule and koa, buckeye burl ferrule, amboyna spacer


----------



## apicius9 (May 15, 2012)

Hi everyone, I woke up finding several PMs - thanks for the interest! - and several showed interest in the same handles, specifically the Norfolk pine, Masur birch and koa with buckeye burl handles. I will try to go through them in the order I received them but I need coffee first. What I can say already is that the koa with buckeye burl handle as well as the redwood petty handle are reserved at this time. 

Stefan


----------



## apicius9 (May 15, 2012)

Waiting to hear back from someone who has first dibs on these yanagi handles, but whatever he doesn't take will move into the 'available' pool.










Stefan


----------



## unkajonet (May 15, 2012)

Those are some frakkin' beautiful pieces!


----------



## mhlee (May 16, 2012)

I'm really liking that second piece from the top of the yanagi handles. Makes me want to buy a nicer yanagi just so I can buy that handle. Since I've been meaning to buy a better yanagi, maybe I will buy that handle if it becomes available!


----------



## apicius9 (May 16, 2012)

Thanks guys, I made a few of these to choose from for a gentleman who specified he wanted them on the slim side and long, for 300-300 yanagis. So they are all just around 20x25mm at the end and over 150mm long. In case you are wondering: mango, Honduran rosewood burl, koa, and spalted Hawaiian kukui nut are the main handle woods.

Stefan


----------



## ThEoRy (May 16, 2012)

Would they work on a gyuto?


----------



## Jim (May 16, 2012)

The "spalted Cook pine, horn ferrule, gyuto 270" looks familiar Stefan.



:viking:


----------



## apicius9 (May 18, 2012)

O.k., things are moving faster than I am again... Some handles have already sold before I had a chance to put them up individually. For now, I will just update what is still available and add the prices, and I can upload individual pics later. BTW, the yanagi handles are also available, but two are already pending or under consideration. 

One more thing: Some handles seem more popular than others, some have been around for a while, and I want to move a bit of inventory out if I can. So, I divided them into two groups. *

For every one handle you buy from group 1, you will get **any one handle in group 2 for **30% off. *

Priority for choices from group 2 will be given to those who just paid or reserved a handle today or yesterday. Please add $8 for shipping in the US to all prices. 

Group 1

Yanagi handle 1 (2nd pic below), Hawaiian mango, horn ferrule, brass spacer - $145
Yanagi handle 2 (2nd pic below), rosewood burl, spalted cook pine ferrule, copper spacer - $145 *on hold*
Yanagi handle 3 (2nd pic below), Hawaiian curly koa, Hawaiian spalted Norfolk pine ferrule, nickel silver spacer - $145
Yanagi handle 4 (2nd pic below), Hawaiian spalted kukui nut, redwood burl ferrule, stainless steel spacer - $145 *pending*
1. Spalted Hawaiian Norfolk pine, gyuto handle - star of show IMHO, beautiful piece of wood - *SOLD*
4. koa with maple ferrule and end cap, red fiber spacers, around 180 gyuto, nakiri, maybe even deba - $145
5. blackwood, dyed burl, black ash spacer, smaller gyuto - $135
6. blackwood, horn ferrule, jasper spacer, mammoth tooth endcap, small deba, 180 gyuto (a little on the sturdy side, only 124mm long) - $150
10. ebony, koa ferrule, burl end piece, slim handle, maybe a 270 funayuki or a slim yanagi - $135
11. spalted Cook pine, horn ferrule, gyuto 270 - *SOLD*
12. blackwood, black horn ferrule, honey horn end cap (ferrule was supposedly honey also but when finished, only black remained...), gyuto - $135
13. blackwood, dyed teal burl, mammoth tooth end cap, gyuto, deba - $150
14. koa, buckeye burl ferrule, amboyna spacer, slimmer gyuto or suji/yanagi - *pending*
16. Masur birch burl, black horn spacer, cream horn ferrule (you can see leftover buffing compound that has not yet been cleaned out, this one has a somewhat rustic surface because of the burl wood), gyuto handle - $150

*Group 2*

2. Black ash burl, amboyna spacer, horn ferrule, smaller gyuto, deba - $140
3. bone scales, amboyna core, oval shape with strong taper, 240 gyuto - $130
7. purple heart and holly stripes, honey horn ferrule and end cap, round with flattened ferrule, large gyuto or cleaver - $130
8. walnut burl, spalted signature ferrule, horn end cap, oval, small deba? - $130
9. redwood burl, afzelia tip, horn spacer and end cap, thinner handle for petty - $135* pending*
15. blue dyed birdseye maple, black ash burl ferrule, petty handle - $130
17. Hawaiian milo (I think), spalted maple ferrule, fiber spacers, gyuto handle, - $135
18. ambrosia maple, redwood burl ferrule. - $120 (price lowered a bit, there is one of the octagon sides not perfectly straight, you have to look for it in the right light to see it, though...)









I hope this is not too complicated, please let me know if you have questions. I will post some individual pics of some of the available handles soon.

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (May 18, 2012)

I just got a box of goodies from Stefan


----------



## Jim (May 18, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> I just got a box of goodies from Stefan




Do tell!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 18, 2012)

Jim said:


> Do tell!




Sorry Jim....


----------



## apicius9 (May 21, 2012)

Just a quick update, I had a couple of PMs and some handles are under consideration, but not much has moved, yet. Should have made more yanagi handles... I am also spending more time in the shop than on the PC these days, but I will add a bit more info shortly, I hope. Just in case you are thinking about it: That #2 handle is a steal for 30% off, I just had it in my hands this morning...
*
For every one handle you buy from group 1, you will get **any one handle in group 2 for **30% off. *

Priority for choices from group 2 will be given to those who just paid or reserved a handle today or yesterday. Please add $8 for shipping in the US to all prices. 

Group 1

Yanagi handle 1 (2nd pic below), Hawaiian mango, horn ferrule, brass spacer - $145
Yanagi handle 2 (2nd pic below), rosewood burl, spalted cook pine ferrule, copper spacer - $145 *on hold*
Yanagi handle 3 (2nd pic below), Hawaiian curly koa, Hawaiian spalted Norfolk pine ferrule, nickel silver spacer - $145
Yanagi handle 4 (2nd pic below), Hawaiian spalted kukui nut, redwood burl ferrule, stainless steel spacer - $145 *pending*
1. Spalted Hawaiian Norfolk pine, gyuto handle - star of show IMHO, beautiful piece of wood - *SOLD*
4. koa with maple ferrule and end cap, red fiber spacers, around 180 gyuto, nakiri, maybe even deba - $145 *on hold*
5. blackwood, dyed burl, black ash spacer, smaller gyuto - $135
6. blackwood, horn ferrule, jasper spacer, mammoth tooth endcap, small deba, 180 gyuto (a little on the sturdy side, only 124mm long) - $150
10. ebony, koa ferrule, burl end piece, slim handle, maybe a 270 funayuki or a slim yanagi - $135
11. spalted Cook pine, horn ferrule, gyuto 270 - *SOLD*
12. blackwood, black horn ferrule, honey horn end cap (ferrule was supposedly honey also but when finished, only black remained...), gyuto - $135
13. blackwood, dyed teal burl, mammoth tooth end cap, gyuto, deba - $150
14. koa, buckeye burl ferrule, amboyna spacer, slimmer gyuto or suji/yanagi
16. Masur birch burl, black horn spacer, cream horn ferrule (you can see leftover buffing compound that has not yet been cleaned out, this one has a somewhat rustic surface because of the burl wood), gyuto handle - $150

*Group 2*

2. Black ash burl, amboyna spacer, horn ferrule, smaller gyuto, deba - $140
3. bone scales, amboyna core, oval shape with strong taper, 240 gyuto - $130
7. purple heart and holly stripes, honey horn ferrule and end cap, round with flattened ferrule, large gyuto or cleaver - $130
8. walnut burl, spalted signature ferrule, horn end cap, oval, small deba? - $130
9. redwood burl, afzelia tip, horn spacer and end cap, thinner handle for petty - $135* pending*
15. blue dyed birdseye maple, black ash burl ferrule, petty handle - $130
17. Hawaiian milo (I think), spalted maple ferrule, fiber spacers, gyuto handle, - $135
18. ambrosia maple, redwood burl ferrule. - $120 (price lowered a bit, there is one of the octagon sides not perfectly straight, you have to look for it in the right light to see it, though...) *on hold*


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 14, 2012)

O.k.,

here are some extras I would like to offer. All previous offers/sales are void as of now. There is some overlap with the ones shown above, but others are 'new'. 

1) Kauri whitebait handle with marbled horn ferrule and mokume end cap. The end cap still needs to be etched and I expect it to be a little more pronounced when finished. Length, 143mm, 24x22 at the tip, 27x22 at the end. This will work well as a handle for a 240 gyuto, BUT: the thicker mokume piece as an end cap makes this quite butt-heavy, i.e. I would recommend this handle for a heftier gyuto, or even better for something like a kiritsuke. This is all prime material, so $185 + $8 S&H. Looks much better in reality than on the pics...

P.S. There is a similar one that is with Dave at the moment, just a little thinner than this one and with a damascus end pice, i.e. not quite as butt-heavy and a bit cheaper at $165 - maybe I can get Dave to add a pic...








2) Koa handle with amboyna spacer and buckeye burl ferrule, all stabilized. Length 141mm, 23x20 at the tip, 25x23 at the end. This is a darker piece of koa, more a 'wild' pattern than the regular stripes you often see. It's kind of an 'in-between' size, could fit a 210 gyuto but also a shorter yanagi. $135 + $8 S&H.








3) African blackwood handle, black and white fossil coral end cap, mammoth ivory ferrule. Length is 149mm, 23.5x22 at the tip, 25.5x23 at the end. Nice, clean handle. Can work on a 240 or 270 gyuto (maybe a touch long for a 240, so I would not put it on an ultra thin 240), but it would also work for e.g. a 300 yanagi. The fossil materials do drive the price a bit, $195 + $8 S&H.








4) O.k., this one looks almost the same, but there is one difference: African blackwood, fossil coral end piece, but the ferrule is Elforyn (material mostly used in pool cue making to replace ivory). Length is 148mm, 24x21 at the tip, 25x24 at the end. Should work with the same knife sizes as the last one. Elfory is also not cheap, but cheaper than mammoth ivory... $150 + $8 S&H.








5) Handle from Hawaiian hala wood Pandanus chamissonis), copper spacer, African blackwood ferrule. I haven't seen this wood used very often, almost looks like palm wood but is more stable with really nice patterns. 146mm long, 24x20 at the tip, 26x21.5 at the end. I think this is a prototypical gyuto 240 handle. $145 + $8 S&H








6) Curly koa handle, stainless steel spacer, marbled horn ferrule. Really nice koa - I got that koa from Mark a while ago when I was short with stabilized koa, nice quality, and the ferrule horn is also a nice piece. Clearly a yanagi handle, made for a 330, length is 160mm, 24.5 x 19 at the tip, 26 x 22 at the end. $160 + $8 S&H








7) Redwood burl handle, reconstituted lapis lazuli spacers, black horn ferrule and end cap. I made this a while ago for someone who asked me to hold it - that was over a year ago and I never heard back (and lost the contact info), so I am offering it for sale now. The colors in the picture are a bit off, the lapis is a rich dark blue and it's a really nice redwood piece, but you can see that is also has a few micro checks like most burl woods do. $145 + $8 S&H








8) African blackwood handle, black horn ferrule, red jasper spacer, red and white mammoth tooth end cap. This has been around for a while, not sure why it hasn't sold, yet? Length is 123mm, 24.5x20 at the tip, 25x22 at the end. Maybe it is a little wide for a petty, but it would be great on a 150mm ajikiri or deba, and if you don't mind it a little on the short side, you could also use it on a 165 nakiri. There is a 3mm check at the tip of the ferrule, won't affect anything, but am just lowering the price a bit, so instead of my current rate of $150, I am asking $130 + $8 S&H.







9) This one also may look familiar, dyed birdseye maple, black ash burl ferrule. That one originally had a brass ferrule, but I decided I didn't like it all that much and re-worked it, also slimmed it down a bit. It now is 127mm long, 20.5 x 19 at the tip, 24 x 21 at the end. Quite a bit of taper on this one, but I think it's perfect for a 150mm petty. $130 + $8 S&H.








10) Another one that has been around for a bit: Masur birch burl handle (wood from Craig Stevens), black horn spacer, marbled horn ferrule. Great for a 240 gyuto with a length of 142mm, 24 x 21 at the tip, 25 x 22 at the end. You can see that the burl wood is a bit on the rustic side with small fissures and checks,but these are all superficial and not as visible in real life as in this enlarged picture. I just decided not to smear them closed with epoxy. Because it has not found any love previously, how about $125 + $8 S&H.







11) Belize rosewood burl, art. tortoise spacer, curly koa ferrule. Still one of my favorite woods, gread pattern on this one. But: If you take a caliper to it, you will see that the symmetry is not perfect on this one - nothing obvious and you really have to look for it. But it annoys me, and if I try to straighten it out, it will very likely be too thin for anything, so I am offering this one as a 'second'. With 146mm length, 22 x 19 at the tip and 23.5 x 21 at the end, I would put this on a 270 yanagi, maybe a 240 yanagi. $100 + $8 S&H.








12) Here's a nice one: Curly koa, marbled horn ferrule and end cap, black and red fiber spacers. Originally made to order, but it took me forever (messed up the first one..) and the customer passed on it when I was done, so here it is. Length is 149mm, 23.5 x 20 at the tip, 25 x 21.5 at the end. Made for a 270 yanagi, but you could also use it as a slimmer handle on a 240 gyuto if you don't mind it being a few mm longer than usual. This is a very nice piece of koa, very 3-D, impossible to capture in a picture. $160 + $8 S&H.








13) Same story, almost the same size as #12: African blackwood handle, spalted maple spacer and end cap, black horn ferrule. 149.5mm long, 25 x 21 at the tip, 26 x 23 at the end. Not 100% sure about the knife recommendation. It is a touch wide for a yanagi handle, but should go with a 300mm yanagi, also with a 270 or 300 sujihiki. Should also work with a 270 gyuto. I only sanded this one to 1200 grit, so you still see the nice wood pattern in the blackwood. $140 + $8 S&H.









14) Here is a Hawaiian mango handle, brass spacer, black horn ferrule. This is clearly best for a 300mm yanagi, handle length is 157mm, 23.5 x 20 at the tip and 24.5 x 21.5 at the end. The picture shows it to be a bit rougher than I see it in real life, even with my reading glasses on. I think there is still a little of the wax from the buffing compound visible on the picture. The mango is a bit on the porous side, not a very heavy wood before stabilizing, and you can see the sood structure very well. I didn't want to smear it with epoxy because as it is, it has a bit more of a wood feeling than many other stabilized woods. $145 + $8 S&H.








15) Don't have a picture of it but thought I'd mention it: A 'basic design' curly koa handle with African blackwood ferrule. Nice piece of koa with one 'fissure' that doesn't affect the handle in any way, just a bit of a rustic touch that will hardly even be visible if you put it on the underside. Will try to add a snapshot later. Typical gyuto 240 size, 143mm long, 25 x 21 at the tip, 27 x 22 at the end. $130 + $8 S&H.


I vaguely remember that I talked with people about some of them, but I don't remember or find a confirmed order on any of the ones listed here. I hope I did not overlook anything... Oh, I do wait to hear back from someone reg. #s 3 and 4, so you may have to get in line there.

Thanks for checking, please let me know if you have any questions,

Stefan


----------



## Andrew H (Aug 14, 2012)

Number 8 is incredible. Sadly I don't have anything that would work for it.


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 14, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> Number 8 is incredible. Sadly I don't have anything that would work for it.



Thanks Andrew - but your post made me check again and I realized I had used the wrong pic - the one shown now is the correct one. I had made several of those, including one with a red bakelite spacer (which was what I showed by mistake...). But I don't think this one here is much uglier 

Stefan


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 14, 2012)

#12 is SOLD, thanks!

Stefan


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 17, 2012)

Just bumping this up, surprised that there is not all that much interest, maybe because I know they all look better in reality than on the pics... Anything wrong with them? Are they uglier than I think? Market saturated? Better alternatives? Too expensive? Everybody as broke as I am? Any comments would be nice, just trying to figure out how much energy to put into making extras besides my orders. I usually make them when I see pieces around that look like good matches and just add them too a batch. Throwing in a few own ideas besides making orders keeps it interesting. But if there is little interest, I may not do that as much anymore.
Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## NO ChoP! (Aug 17, 2012)

Stefan, if I hadn't just moved across country and tapped all my funds, I'd be all over these....


----------



## kalaeb (Aug 17, 2012)

I actually really wanted some of these, but stocking on diapers right now. I know there are a few other former spenders doing the same thing.


----------



## Mingooch (Aug 17, 2012)

kalaeb I am right there with u on that one, pampers are expensive.


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks guys, don't have any, but I can see where the cost for kids interfere with buying knife handles  But the question seems to have stimulated some people:

#13 is SOLD, thanks!

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 17, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> Just bumping this up, surprised that there is not all that much interest, maybe because I know they all look better in reality than on the pics... Anything wrong with them? Are they uglier than I think? Market saturated? Better alternatives? Too expensive...?



I'd buy more, but I need blades to put them on. The only thing worse than collecting pretty wood blocks is collecting pretty handles that used to be pretty wood blocks. 

Just one suggestion (and maybe not a good one), but you should work out a deal with Dave (or someone) to do a 'handle package' to avoid the extra shipping cost and maybe get a reduction on rehandling too. This way you can ship it directly to the rehandle artist, we don't have to worry about reshipping, and maybe there is a bit of a reduction in the total package price. 

k.


----------



## markenki (Aug 17, 2012)

#13 is my favorite. 

As Mr Dinky suggested, maybe work out a deal with Dave? I'd probably send my knife to Dave to install the handle anyway (and have the blade be pampered while there).


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks Karring, Dave and I are just working on that right now  it's just different for different people: Some want to check out the handles first to male sure they really like them (and I prefer that also to make sure people are happy with what they get), others have them sent straight to Dave and trust they will look good when done. So, with the second variant, we could save a bit in shipping, with the first it would be as it is. As for the rehandling cost, that is Dave's decision and. Don't want to interfere there, but we have just talked again what I could do on my side to make work easier for him, hoping that might at least not lead to additional costs. I hope we will figure something out,

Stefan


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Aug 22, 2012)

I'll admit to coveting both #8 and #9. If I weren't trying to recover from some unforeseen expenses earlier this summer I'd be sorely tempted to pick one/both of those up right now even though I don't have a blade to stick them on at the moment....


----------



## Korin_Mari (Oct 7, 2012)

I LOVE the 5th one with red & white mammoth tooth!! All of these handles are gorgeous.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 7, 2012)

Stefan, could you give us an update on which of these are still available? Thanks.


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone! All my extra handles are with Dave right now, and I am assuming that this list is current: http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/category-s/153.htm Looks like they have been selling very slowly, maybe I am losing my touch... And I still have to follow up with a few people regarding a few other handles, will do that in the coming few days. Struggling with a motivational crisis right now. Unemployment is getting to me more than I expected, and while woodworking might be a nice distraction (and a bit of rent money), getting myself out of the house seems to be a problem right now... Will try to do better.

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 8, 2012)

Yup that's all of the available handles Stefan.


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 21, 2013)

I was roaming around in the shop and came across a few handles that are up for grabs. Will send them out to Dave in the next few days, but I thought I'd give you a quick preview:





Prices are a bit lower than normal on those, gotta sell to pay the rent, and I know that with Dave's fees it does add up. Too tired for exact measures right now, but they are:

1) Belize rosewood, copper spacer, spalted Cook pine ferrule. For a 300mm yanagi. Btw, I have another 'almost ready' handle in the same size (i.e. also very slim) in spalted koa with a blackwood ferrule. $140
2) Spalted Hawaiian signature wood, ironwood ferrule, probably best for a 270 gyuto. $130
3) African blackwood handle, Elforyn (artificial ivory) ferrule, fossil coral end cap. A black and white motive, if you will... Best for a 255 gyuto - i.e. it's a touch long for a 240 and a touch short for a 270. But I like my handles longer, so you should be fine with a not-too-beefy 270 on this. $140
4) spalted Hawaiian signature wood, redwood burl ferrule, translucent artif. Tortoise spacer. Best for a slimmer 240 gyuto or suji. $135
5) aussie red mallee burl, Cook pine ferrule, D-shaped. The wood has a bit of sapwood, looks more on the rustic side. Best for a 240 gyuto. $130
6) redwood burl, black horn, D-shaped. Thinner than #5, probably for a 270 suji or yanagi? Also a bit 'rustic', i.e. the burl wood has some micro voids or lines that are not worth filling with anything. $120
7) Afzelia xylay, marbled horn ferrule. This pic shows the ugly side, the other side is premium grade xylay, also called 'alligator pattern'. Probably for a knife between 195 and 210. $100
8) premium amboyna burl, black horn. I find it too small for a 240 but should be great on a 210 gyuto. Someone was interested in that, if I only remembered who that was. I will go through my mails again and put a hold on this until I have cleared that up. $130
9) stunning black ash burl piece, amboyna burl spacer, black horn. A bit chunkier, I would put this on a deba 180. If nobody wants it, I may put it on my own - probably would have already, but the ho handle has a white horn ferrule and I hate destroying those... $130
10) Spalted Hawaiian signature wood, black horn. Best for a 150 petty. $120

Give me a shout if you need to know more. They will be on their way to Dave on Saturday, so if yo want one shipped to you, you better be quick 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 21, 2013)

Looking good Stefan! :thumbsup:


----------



## Eric (Feb 21, 2013)

I will take 7 and 8 pm me with payment info. Thx eric


----------



## wsfarrell (Feb 21, 2013)

I'll take #3 if available. Please PM payment info. Thanks!


----------



## mhenry (Feb 21, 2013)

Beautiful Stefan I really like #7


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 21, 2013)

If #4 is still available, I'll take it unless your have a different preference for 240 Gyuto.


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your interest! I was stuck with meetings and teaching, now sorting through posts and PMs to figure out who was first on what. Here is what I have, and hope you don't mind me posting this here:

#8 - pending to Don, Eric is next in line.

#4 - Don is also first in line for #4 if the measures work for him (I will PM those to you as soon as I get home), Mrmms is second in line for that one.

#7 - pending to Eric

#3 - pending to wsfarrell

As for payment: If you want it sent to you directly, please add $8 for shipping and send the total to my Paypal address [email protected] - and let me know by PM. If you want it shipped to Dave, you save the $8 shipping because I need to get things to him anyway. In that case, I would prefer that you please pay Dave for the handle together with his rehandling fee. I hope that makes sense...

Thanks again for your interest and your kind words,

Stefan


----------



## Eric (Feb 21, 2013)

Stefan: I definitely will take # 7, if 8 is spoken for please reserve # 9. As soon as you let me know I will PayPal you. Thx. Eric


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 21, 2013)

Eric said:


> Stefan: I definitely will take # 7, if 8 is spoken for please reserve # 9. As soon as you let me know I will PayPal you. Thx. Eric



Thanks Eric, so #9 is on hold for you until I hear back from Don and then we can figure it all out.

If anybody needs more info, I can try a few more shapshots in daylight tomorrow morning, but the colors in the pic are not far off the real ones. As usual, I always find them to look better in real life than on a picture...

Stefan


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 21, 2013)

O.k., #4 and #8 SPF to Don, #7 and #9 Sold to Eric.

Thanks everyone!

Stefan


----------



## wsfarrell (Feb 22, 2013)

Payment and PM sent regarding #3, thanks--


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Got it, thanks! That makes #3 'sold' as well. 

Stefan


----------



## 420layersofdank (Feb 22, 2013)

red spacer? what is that made of?


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 22, 2013)

420layersofdank said:


> red spacer? what is that made of?



In #9? That's amboyna burl, same as the handle to the left of it, just from a different piece. #1 has a reddish copper spacer.

Stefan


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh good, somebody grabbed #3. Now I don't have to buy it for a knife that doesn't even exist...


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 6, 2013)

#6 is sold, thanks! I think that leaves #s 1, 2, 5, 10.

Stefan


----------



## azchef (Mar 16, 2013)

What do you have left for a 240 mm gyuto?
Thank you


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 16, 2013)

azchef said:


> What do you have left for a 240 mm gyuto?
> Thank you



I have to look into my box again, but I think the best option would be the #5 D-shaped handle in the picture above. You can PM me what you have in mind, I have a few half-done ones, maybe one of them would work for you. 

Stefan


----------



## Paulselfe (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello Stefan. 
I am new to the site. Your work is amazing. Do you sell the spalted Signature wood? Upon seeing it I have fallen into it's spell. I would love to use some on my personal knives.

Again beautiful work.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 21, 2013)

Paulselfe said:


> Hello Stefan.
> I am new to the site. Your work is amazing. Do you sell the spalted Signature wood? Upon seeing it I have fallen into it's spell. I would love to use some on my personal knives.
> 
> Again beautiful work.



Thanks for your kind words. Unfortunately. I have a bit of separation anxiety when it comes to selling wood  I am more of a hoarder... Depending on how things go, I may have to sell some down the road, but the spalted signature is so hard to get that this would be one wood I would want to hold on to for as long as I can. Hope you understand.

Stefan


----------



## ecchef (Apr 27, 2013)

So Stefan, have you been up to anything woody lately? :detective:


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 27, 2013)

The day will come... Not as productive as I should be considering I don't have a full time job, but between job hunting and being utterly frustrated I am my usual slow self. That said, I have been working on a bunch of things and always try to throw in a few extras if I can. It's fun to figure out with a person what exactly they like and trying to come as close as possible to it. But sometimes I also just miss doing my own ideas in my own time, so I try to at least always have a few on the bench that I like. There is at least a good dozen woods on my shelves I have not even gotten a chance to try out, yet...

Stefan


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 8, 2013)

Still trying to catch up with things, I will give you an update about my life shortly... For now, I know Dave has a few of my handles that are extras I finished over the past few moths as well as some that had not sold right away previously, and I have a few more for grabs that I wanted to show:

View attachment 16812

View attachment 16815

View attachment 16814

View attachment 16813


Just when I thought I had the uploading figured out... Seems different from the Ipad. Unless a moderator comes to the rescue I will try again tomorrow. Just as a short description: 6 handles total here

1) Hawaiian pheasant wood and black ash burl ferrule (I think); a bit stubby, I would put that on a 180 or 210 deba. $130

2) sugi and horn; sugi is the national tree of Japan but also happens to grow in Hawaii. Handle has a number of grooves and checks that have been filled. Good for a 240 gyuto or similar, will use more if the darker variety of this wood in the future. $130 (I remember Konosuke charging an arm and a leg for sugi handles, not sure why...). 

3) premium old growth redwood burl piece, marbled ferrule, spacer or mammoth tooth between two slivers of bog oak. Slim gyuto 240 handle but would also work on a yanagi. $160

4) Nice curly koa piece from Mark with marbled horn ferrule, gyuto 240 handle, also a bit slimmer than I normally make them. Very nice chatoyance (3-D effect). $145

5) curly koa, marbled horn, mammoth tusk bark end cap. Koa comes in so many different variations. This is the type that catches the top $$. From an older tree, very dense regular curl (at least 10/inch). Chatoyance is a little less pronounced in this type but still very nice. One of the nicest pieces I ever used, nicer than the one I paid $95 for to Dan O'Malley to rehandle my Blazen years ago... Works probably best for a not too anaemic 240 gyuto. $165

6) bog oak with blue bakelite ferrule and end cap. I applied some finish to it but still wanted to leave a few of the natural lines in the wood visible as a contrast to the smooth bakelite. If I had a nice 300 yanagi to rehandle, I would keep it for myself... $145

All prices plus $8 for insured shipping in the US. Other places, please ask because postage prices have gotten ridiculous... 

Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## RobinW (Jul 8, 2013)

Clickies don't work for me....


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 8, 2013)

RobinW said:


> Clickies don't work for me....



Thanks Robin, I will try to figure it out, need to dig out the PC from the moving box... Btw, your 2 are also done.

Stefan


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jul 8, 2013)

would be interested in no. 4) if I can see pics...


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 8, 2013)

I hope this works...



Camera Roll-11 by -mgapicius-



Camera Roll-14 by -mgapicius-



Camera Roll-13 by -mgapicius-



Camera Roll-12 by -mgapicius-


----------



## jimbob (Jul 8, 2013)

Whats the length on number 1 please stefan?


----------



## ecchef (Jul 8, 2013)

I just spent my allowance, which means, I hate you ! 

Them's some beautiful sticks Stefan!! I love the black wood (blackwood?) and cool looking 60's outer space themed ferrule!


----------



## pleue (Jul 8, 2013)

#2 does it for me, beautiful handle


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jul 8, 2013)

i'll take no. 5) curly koa, marbled horn, mammoth tusk bark end cap for $165


----------



## unkajonet (Jul 8, 2013)

ecchef said:


> I just spent my allowance, which means, I hate you !
> 
> Them's some beautiful sticks Stefan!! I love the black wood (blackwood?) and cool looking 60's outer space themed ferrule!



+1. Love the space ferrule.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Koa handle #5 is sold. I will add a few measures shortly,

Stefan


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 8, 2013)

O.k., here the measures:

#1 length 136mm, tip 22x25mm, butt 24x28mm
#2 length 144mm, tip 20x25mm, butt 22x27mm
#3 length 148mm, tip 20.5x23.5mm, butt 22.5x27mm
#4 length 142mm, tip 20x25mm, butt 21x28mm
#5 length 141mm, tip 21x25mm, butt 23x27mm
#6 length 149mm, tip 19x24mm, butt 22x25mm

Always best to look at the current handle measures on your knife and try to imagine whether the new one would feel comfortable. I can suggest knife sizes for the handles, but experience shows that people have a wide range of preferences and yours may be different from mine. Hope this helps,

Stefan


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 8, 2013)

Looks like we have #s 1&2 SPF. Thanks!

Stefan


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 8, 2013)

Almost like old times, #s 1, 2 & 5 are sold, #6 is SPF.

Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## jimbob (Jul 9, 2013)

aaaaaah poo. God damn time zones. 2nd dibs on #1!


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 9, 2013)

love the bog oak and bakelite


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 9, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> love the bog oak and bakelite


+10 you have any more bakelite like that?


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks guys! I have more bakelite in blue, red, gray, and swirly brown - but no more bog oak 

Stefan


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 9, 2013)

I have b.o.. Will do some thinking and pm you.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 9, 2013)

More handles! I had those sent to Dave a while ago and almost forgot about them. Those are all long/large ones:



Camera Roll-19 by -mgapicius-



Camera Roll-15 by -mgapicius-


Here some basic info on them:

7. Hawaiian signature wood with a whitebait kauri handle, made with a longer suji in mind, $130, 152 x 22/24 x 25/27
8. Hawaiian signature wood with a marbled horn ferrule, similar to #7, just even longer... would also work for a 330 yanagi unless you prefer very slim handles, $140, 155 x 22/25 x 24/26
9. I hope this won't cause any bad flash backs for the older ones among you  Dyed spalted tamarind and horn spacer, nice for a yanagi 300, $130, 150 x 20/24 x 22/27
10. Another very long one, Belize rosewood, kukui nut ferrule, copper spacer, perfect for a 330 yanagi, $145, 157 x 20/22 x 22/25
11. Hawaiian milo, spalted signature ferrule, fiber spacers, I see this on a 270 gyuto, $130, 153 x 23/25 x 25/27
12. D-shaped red mallee burl with Hawaiian spalted Cook pine ferrule, $130, 143 x 24/26 x 26/28. Best for a 240 gyuto if you like larger handles or a 270 gyuto if you like shorter handles...

I think that's all that is finished and available directly now. These last handles 7-12 are with Dave already.

Oh, and #3 from the previous set is also still available, #4 is under consideration. Thanks for checking,

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 9, 2013)

I can't wait for Mark at BurlSource to see #9


----------



## Nasr (Jul 9, 2013)

pm'd


----------



## 77kath (Jul 9, 2013)

Love the tie dye!


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 9, 2013)

#8 is on hold for now.

Stefan


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 10, 2013)

#4 is now sold, #8 is SPF, thanks! 

Now somebody pick up #3 and we can focus on this recent batch  I am actually surprised that #3 hasn't sold, yet, I really like it. 

Stefan


----------



## Burl Source (Jul 10, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> I can't wait for Mark at BurlSource to see #9


I have a t-shirt that matches that handle.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 10, 2013)

#3's description is here. you can see it on the next page.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...dles-available?p=223041&viewfull=1#post223041


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 10, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> I can't wait for Mark at BurlSource to see #9





Burl Source said:


> I have a t-shirt that matches that handle.




I'm shocked.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 11, 2013)

#3 is now also SPF, thanks!

Stefan


----------



## Mrmnms (Jul 15, 2013)

anything left?


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 15, 2013)

Mrmnms said:


> anything left?



All the ones in post #111 are gone as is the second from the left in post #126. The others in post #126 are still available. 

Thanks for checking,

Stefan


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 18, 2013)

Here is another one up for grabs. I am on the phone now, so picture uploads are a pain, but it is the black and white one at the end of this thread here http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/2864-Some-new-handles?p=223703#post223703. This is a very nice piece of blackwood that actually has a very subtle figuring to it. After finishing t, it's harder to see, but still an unusually nice piece. Ferrule and end cap are mammoth ivory which does push up the price a bit as you can imagine. End cap is secured with a mosaic pin. This is around 142mm from what I remember and should work for a 240 gyuto (or maybe a 210 if it is not too light). I'd like $200 + $8 S&H for that one because of the expensive materials. 

Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## Anton (Jul 18, 2013)

Rough width/height?



apicius9 said:


> Here is another one up for grabs. I am on the phone now, so picture uploads are a pain, but it is the black and white one at the end of this thread here http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/2864-Some-new-handles?p=223703#post223703. This is a very nice piece of blackwood that actually has a very subtle figuring to it. After finishing t, it's harder to see, but still an unusually nice piece. Ferrule and end cap are mammoth ivory which does push up the price a bit as you can imagine. End cap is secured with a mosaic pin. This is around 142mm from what I remember and should work for a 240 gyuto (or maybe a 210 if it is not too light). I'd like $200 + $8 S&H for that one because of the expensive materials.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Stefan


----------



## mdoublestack (Jul 18, 2013)

pm sent on dhandle


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 18, 2013)

Saw this after replying to PMs, will have to measure the handle tonight, but I can say that it does feel nice in my hand. I really think this b&w one came out nicely, and I normaly am never perfectly happy with any handle I make (but I learned to live with imperfection, much healthier than the alternative...). 

Stefan


----------



## cookinstuff (Jul 19, 2013)

Geeez Stefan that black and white one.... yikes


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 19, 2013)

Just a quick update reg. shipping: I have a whole pile of things to ship out. The three reasons I am behind are: 1) I haven't had a chance to set up my printer in my new place to print the labels, yet, because I don't have a desk, yet. 2) the opening hours of the post office are exactly the same as my work hours. 3) I didn't get my act together... But I will pack and ship it all Sat morning.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 19, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> Just a quick update reg. shipping: I have a whole pile of things to ship out. The three reasons I am behind are: 1) I haven't had a chance to set up my printer in my new place to print the labels, yet, because I don't have a desk, yet. 2) the opening hours of the post office are exactly the same as my work hours. 3) I didn't get my act together... But I will pack and ship it all Sat morning.



Cool, I was wondering about those ebony blocks. Glad to hear you are getting some stuff back together. I'm not in a rush since I don't have all the tools for wa handles anyway. I just figured life stuff was happening and I totally understand.


----------



## pleue (Jul 20, 2013)

sweet! looking forward to it. not in a rush but stoked to see what the handle looks like in real life


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 25, 2013)

Almost forgot to update: The black and white ivory/blackwood handle is sold. Thanks!

Stefan


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 29, 2013)

Posting here from an Iphone sucks. Anyway, one more handle available for a 240 gyuto. Cascara sagrada & black horn, can handle a thicker tang (think Shigefusa). Price is $130 + $8 S&H. It's the middle one in post #83 here http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...me-new-handles?p=223703&viewfull=1#post223703

Stefan


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 30, 2013)

Is that #9 crazy dyed one gone?


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 30, 2013)

All handles in the pictures in post #126 are still available, except #8; and the mentioned cascara sagrada handle for a 240 gyuto is also still up for grabs. That wood is really nice, hard to grab the depth in a picture. 

Stefan


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 30, 2013)

O.k., now I have a new job but the first pay check is delayed and I need some cash in my Paypal account. So, let's call this a '*fire sale*'. As mentioned above, available are the middle one in the first picture and all the ones in the second picture except the second one from the left. IMHO they all look nicer in person than on the picture... All handles are *$20 off the price listed above* (for as many as you want, first come - first served); I don't want the people who just bought handles to think they missed out, so if you bought a handle in the past 2 weeks from me, you can take $30/handle off if you buy one of these. Descriptions see above in this thread. 

Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## cookinstuff (Jul 30, 2013)

the middle in the top photo is calling my name, sadly, I would have to buy a knife to put it on, good stuff here Stefan.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 31, 2013)

Well, too late now  The middle one (cascara sagrada) for the 240 gyuto is sold - Thanks!. And just to rub it in, if you could see it in person, you would kick yourself for not buying it 

All others still available.

Stefan


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jul 31, 2013)

Looks like the best one of the bunch is still available to me.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 31, 2013)

You mean the funky one?  I have more of that wood, I can make a set for you  But just wait for another one I have almost done, a handle I had wanted to make for a long time and finally got around to...

Stefan


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 31, 2013)

Ok, the D-shaped one (extreme right in the second group picture) is SPF. The milo handle (second from the right) does not to have many friends, probably because the figuring is not extremely exciting on this one. Last call for he milo handle for $90 shipped. If nobody snaps it up by tomorrow morning, it's going into a PIF box for Chris. 

Stefan


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 1, 2013)

Honestly if you would post a pic of it by itself, I think it would do better. That dark line in the ferrule would stand out more.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 1, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> You mean the funky one?  I have more of that wood, I can make a set for you  But just wait for another one I have almost done, a handle I had wanted to make for a long time and finally got around to...
> 
> Stefan



My favorite from this batch is the rosewood handle (third from the right).


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 1, 2013)

D-shaped handle is sold, thanks!

The rosewood handle is my favorite also, I love this wood and am dortunate to still have a few blocks of it. The handle is a touch long for my Carter suji, otherwise I would have kept it for myself. Well, if nobody wants it, I can always cut it a bit shorter and stick it on there... 

Stefan


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 1, 2013)

Crothcipt said:


> Honestly if you would post a pic of it by itself, I think it would do better. That dark line in the ferrule would stand out more.



The handles are with Dave, maybe I can talk him into taking a couple of individual pics of the ones not sold yet? Huhu, Dave, you hear me?  My marketing sucks, I gotta work on that. Maybe I show the next ones in short videos. If you have bought any custom handle here from any of the makers, I am sure they looked better in real life than on the 2-D pictures.

Stefan

Stefan


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 1, 2013)

Woohoo, Dave found another handle we had both forgotten about. Blackwood with pre-WWII bakelite and color-matching mammoth tooth end cap. At 147mm its a slightly long 240 gyuto handle or it should work for a 270 also. 22 x 25mm at the tip, 25 x 27mm at the end. Throwing it into the fire sale which makes it $145 or $135 for recent customers. Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 1, 2013)

That was quick: The black and blue one is SPF. That only leaves the numbers 1, 3, 4, 5 in the above picture of the six handles available at this time. Not sure hnow long it takes for the next ones because I need to focus on orders. Well, I do have (very) few extras on the bench, but they are all smaller handles for petties and such. 

Stefan

P.S. Patrick, your mailbox is full...


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 1, 2013)

Black and blue one sold, thanks!

Stefan


----------



## pleue (Aug 1, 2013)

emptied


----------



## Rjgogue (Aug 3, 2013)

looks like i'm gonna have to pray to the knife gods and hope that there are some available when I have the funds...


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 19, 2014)

Just following up here after a long time... There has been a bit of confusion and a lot of time has passed, but here is what I think we have regarding these older handles:

#s 1, 3, 4, and 5 in this picture here are still available and with Dave, ready to be mounted or shipped. #6 seems to have been sold, but I will have to dig deep to find out to whom - it has not been claimed from Dave, yet. If it is yours, please let me know... Please ignore all previous numbering and pricing for the handles in this picture, here is the current info, all prices plus $8 insured US shipping:

1. Hawaiian signature wood with a whitebait kauri handle, made with a longer suji in mind, should also work on a 270 gyuto, $120, 152 x 22/24 x 25/27
3. Dyed spalted tamarind and horn spacer, nice for a yanagi 270/300, $99, 150 x 20/24 x 22/27
4. Another very long and slim one, Belize rosewood, kukui nut ferrule, copper spacer, perfect for a 330 yanagi, $140, 157 x 20/22 x 22/25
5. Hawaiian milo, spalted signature ferrule, fiber spacers, I see this on a (non-Watanabe) 270 gyuto, $99, 153 x 23/25 x 25/27


There is also one gyuto handle made from figured African blackwood with a spalted signature wood ferrule that is as good as finished - unfortunately, another one that was not entered on my order list and I don't recall who wanted it. Pretty sure that was discussed through PMs here, but the search function for those sucks... Will look on the weekend unless the interested person contacts me before that. 

Finally, there is one other extra 240 gyuto handle coming up, it's drying on the finishing board as we speak: two-tone koa (mostly light colored sap wood) in an almost quilted quality, i.e. not the dense striping you often see, approx. 1/4" red amboyna spacer, black horn ferrule. Pics in a few days unless anybody jumps on it unseen. 

I think that's all the 'old' and unclaimed stuff I have. Trying to get things in order where I lost track, I hope I am not selling things twice...

Stefan


----------



## daddy yo yo (Feb 20, 2014)

apicius9 said:


> Finally, there is one other extra 240 gyuto handle coming up, it's drying on the finishing board as we speak: two-tone koa (mostly light colored sap wood) in an almost quilted quality, i.e. not the dense striping you often see, approx. 1/4" red amboyna spacer, black horn ferrule. Pics in a few days unless anybody jumps on it unseen.
> 
> Stefan


Stefan, I might be interested but would like to see pics...


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I have a bit of interest in the koa handle I mentioned, got stuck at work yesterday but will be in the shop and hopefully finish it up tonight. Will post pics then. Also have interest in the 'Hippie handle' which is on hold for a few days for now. 

Stefan


----------



## CoqaVin (Feb 21, 2014)

Stefan is that a crack in the $5 handle and would it work on a 270 suji you think?


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 21, 2014)

CoqaVin said:


> Stefan is that a crack in the $5 handle and would it work on a 270 suji you think?



No crack, this is stabilized spalted wood, but a piece that is not as colorful as others. The black line is just a spalt line. As for fit on a 270 suji, I would measure the handle it has now and try to imagine the sizes - can you imagine the handle to be a little longer/thicker/thinner etc than the current one? Would that still be comfortable? In most cases this works just fine. Oh, and I am happy to talk about the price but $5 is a little lower than what I hope for 

Stefan


----------



## bahamaroot (Feb 22, 2014)

But I want #2 :cry:


----------



## Brad Gibson (Feb 22, 2014)

does spalted pecan look like hawaiian signature wood?


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 27, 2014)

Brad Gibson said:


> does spalted pecan look like hawaiian signature wood?



Sorry, forgot to answer. I never worked with spalted pecan but have a handle on one of my knives. It looks more like a darker spalted maple to me, the base color of signarure wood is more a creamy, lighter color like ho wood.

Stefan


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 27, 2014)

Just bumping this one. Three of those are still available, lowered the prices bit. Not sure why #s 1 and 4 are still here, they are really nice. If #4 doesn't sell in a few day it will go on my Carter suji...

1. Hawaiian signature wood with a whitebait kauri handle, made with a longer suji in mind, should also work on a 270 gyuto, $*110*, 152 x 22/24 x 25/27
4. Another very long and slim one, Belize rosewood, kukui nut ferrule, copper spacer, perfect for a 330 yanagi, $*135*, 157 x 20/22 x 22/25
5. Hawaiian milo, spalted signature ferrule, fiber spacers, I see this on a 270 gyuto, $*79*, 153 x 23/25 x 25/27

Thanks!

Stefan


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 1, 2014)

Ok, you had your chance.  The underestimated & under-appreciated rosewood handle goes onto my 8.5 sun Carter suji - I may have to shorten it a bit - and some poor bastids will have to deal with getting the other two in a giveaway or a PIF. I expect about half a dozen other handles to be available in 2-3 weeks. 

Stefan


----------



## erikz (Apr 1, 2014)

Good to see you producing again Stefan, hope you're enjoying the work!


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 1, 2014)

erikz said:


> Good to see you producing again Stefan, hope you're enjoying the work!



Thanks, Erik! Going slow, but working on it. While working on some more repetitive orders, I always try to throw in a few after my own ideas and designs, things that just pop into my head or pieces that speak to me while I move them from one place to another  The repetition is not in the custom orders, but some larger orders I am working on. Doing a few things here and there to play around keeps me motivated and (almost) sane. Wish I had a summer break to spend more time in the shop. 

Stefan


----------



## WarrenB (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Stefan, just double checking that #1 and #5 in the last pic are the only ones left? Just seen this thread for the first time and started as the begining:dazed:

Warren.


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 1, 2014)

WarrenB said:


> Hi Stefan, just double checking that #1 and #5 in the last pic are the only ones left? Just seen this thread for the first time and started as the begining:dazed:
> 
> Warren.



Warren, 1, 4, & 5 are unsold at this time. Please PM me if you are interested in any of them. 
Mahalo,

Stefan


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 3, 2014)

My first selfie, ever...


----------



## mkriggen (Jul 3, 2014)

Nice, like what you've done with your hair

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jul 4, 2014)

apicius9 said:


> View attachment 23894


Greetings Earthlings, we come in peace!


p.s. Stefan, for next selfie you'd need to make a proper duckface


----------



## Von blewitt (Jul 4, 2014)

Are you taking up bee keeping?


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 4, 2014)

After starting to develop rashes to one or more of my woods and struggling with a bronchitis for almost 12 weeks, I decided some better protection might be in order. Still have mixed feelings about the thing. Feels safe and seems to keep dust out, although I still do smell some woods, i.e. some particles still must come in. Supposedly it filters out 98%, down to 0.5micron which is much smaller than the average saw dust particle. Of course, wearing the thing in a 90F shop in Hawaii means it does get a bit hot but because of the active ventilation only toward the back of the head. Finally, 2 annoying things: 1) I keep bumping into beams and low hanging lamps that I just clear without the thing on my head 2) because the battery and filters are inside the helmet top, it is a bit top heavy. This means, when you bend down it shifts or you have to screw the head band so tight that it becomes a torture instrument. Will have to figure something out about that. Overall, for half the price a no-brainer, for the actual price ($370) it could be a bit more comfortable.

Oh, and I am not keeping bees, but Mr. Reginald Prawnbaum is.

Stefan

[video=youtube_share;OGFz9gt0-Fc]http://youtu.be/OGFz9gt0-Fc[/video]


----------



## myemptymind (Jul 7, 2014)

How do I get in touch with you, I can't seem to PM, I would like to handle my 240 Gyuto with one of your handles. Really beautiful work you do.


apicius9 said:


> Just bumping this one. Three of those are still available, lowered the prices bit. Not sure why #s 1 and 4 are still here, they are really nice. If #4 doesn't sell in a few day it will go on my Carter suji...
> 
> 1. Hawaiian signature wood with a whitebait kauri handle, made with a longer suji in mind, should also work on a 270 gyuto, $*110*, 152 x 22/24 x 25/27
> 4. Another very long and slim one, Belize rosewood, kukui nut ferrule, copper spacer, perfect for a 330 yanagi, $*135*, 157 x 20/22 x 22/25
> ...


----------



## Erilyn75 (Jul 8, 2014)

Love the new look Stefan 

Can you put an AC unit in your shop?


----------



## Nuts63 (Feb 17, 2015)

do you have any extra handles for sale at this time


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 17, 2015)

Nuts63 said:


> do you have any extra handles for sale at this time



not right now, sorry. Maybe late in March. 

Stefan


----------

